#ubuntu-au 2011-05-02
<gorilla> ikt: how is what setup? My media storage??? It's just one partition... I am considering getting a few "green" hard drives and create a raid volume from there.
<ikt> heya brez :)
<somethinginteres> FYI to anyone trying to install 11.04 on a netbook there seems to be a bug in the installer where the window doesn't resize to fit the screen so you can't see the install progress bar.
<ikt> hmm'
<ikt> that bug should have been fixed ages ago
<somethinginteres> ikt: it was meant to have been fixed but it still presents in the final ISO. I added a comment to the bug report stating that
<head_victim> somethinginteres: thanks for the write up, I should do one for the website as well but might just copy and paste from the mailing list one
<somethinginteres> head_victim: no problem :)
<head_victim> Documenting the efforts is half the battle.
<head_victim> My ulterior motive for making sure it's all written up properly is it will make a reapproval bid easier if we have it all there already.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah that's it. When would they consider the case for re-approval? 
<head_victim> Whenever we're ready.
<head_victim> I think if we have increased activity for this release cycle we should reapply
<head_victim> It's more about sustaining then having one burst of activity.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I think so too. This is why I suggested in my "report" that it would be awesome to meet up more regularly than simply at release time.
<head_victim> somethinginteres: by all means, look up "ubuntu hours" which is what I wanted to organise but my shiftwork kinda made it unfeasible for me personally.
<head_victim> All it takes is someone to want to do it, publicise it and have others arrive :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-03
<head_victim> Any rsync people here? I've noticed a few odd things with my rsync of the Ubuntu mirror (empty folders in weird places, etc). To correct this I was thinking of maybe adding a --delete flag to the options currently used. This would make the command rsync -vtlrh --progress --stats --delete source destination
<head_victim> I just hate the concept of a --delete option in anything but I'm starting to think it's needed.
<Octaron> should be safe to use rsync --delete have a look at this (scroll 2/5 of the way down) http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/rsync-command-examples/
<Octaron> that combined with gnome schedule gui for cron jobs makes a good partner :)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Adding --delete every now & then would be a good move, i think.
<head_victim> blahdeblah & Oct<tab><tab>Ithinkehe'sgone  cheers
<blahdeblah> ??
<head_victim> For the confirmation of --delete
 * blahdeblah finally works it out
<blahdeblah> I'm a bit slow today
<head_victim> It's ok, I'm a bit slow most days.
<head_victim> Ok --delete is actually deleting a bit, there must have been a mix up at some stage.
<head_victim> I was wondering why it seemed a lot larger than before.
<head_victim> Nice work, I'm seeing oneiric already coming up today
<vigar> anyone around that can help a first time Ubuntu user?
<head_victim> vigar: what sort of problem are you having
<vigar> USB port on my laptop seemed to of failed, PC guy said this may be a windows issue and to try Linux
<vigar> so im here running Ubuntu to see if i can connect to my external harddrive via the usb ports
<head_victim> vigar: unlikely but worth a shot, the easiest way to do this would be to use a livecd and then plug something into the problematic porta nd see if it's recognised
<vigar> it should automatically recognise the external harddrive when plugged in like windows would?
<head_victim> Yes, most drives "just work"
<head_victim> If you can bring up a terminal window (Ubuntu menu>Accessories>Terminal) then run the command "dmesg" without the " and paste the output into a pastebin and link us how that goes
<head_victim> !pastebin
<lubotu2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vigar> well the auto run dikdn't work for either external hard drive or usb pen stic
<vigar> give me a sec to work on what you just recomended
<head_victim> Ah ok well the dmesg command should show if anything was plugged in at all
<vigar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602713/
<vigar> think i worked it out though it might not of got it all
<head_victim> That looks like it all and it looks like nothing has been plugged in
<head_victim> Could be a hardware failure
<head_victim> (assumingn you didn't just plug in a wireless USB card?)
<vigar> nope no wireless usb, well laptop goes back to toshiba then
<vigar> thanks for your help head_victim, very much appreciated
<head_victim> No worries, should use Ubuntu for a while and see if you prefer it :)
<vigar> pretty keen on running it after this windows 7 providing to be a pain 
<head_victim> Well we're always here to help if you need it
<vigar> how easy is it to wirelessly lan to my misses macbook?
<head_victim> Also you might want to check out the wiki and mailing list
<head_victim> vigar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2681631&postcount=3 seems to suggest it's pretty easy :)
<vigar> gahh and to think i wasted 2 nights trying to get the mac to read windows 7
<head_victim> Hah I honestly haven't used windows7 long enough to have an opinion. 
<vigar> im still only gamblling if my fie backed up...
<head_victim> Ah that doesn't sound good
<head_victim> Are you using a livecd or have you installed Ubuntu?
<head_victim> If you're using a livecd you can use that to transfer files off the installed windows 7
<vigar> livecd, but i have already done a window restore, so its gone anyways
<head_victim> Ah fair enough, I've used the livecd heaps to save people's data so was just checking
<head_victim> You should still be able to get documents and photos and stuff off it though
<vigar> even after a factory restor?
<head_victim> Ah so that wasn't a windows reset but a factory reset? I thought windows resets just rolled back to a specified date and kept all documents, etc
<vigar> nah this was pretty much, wipe the whole thing and start again
<head_victim> Cool, just making sure, no point loosing data if you don't have to.
<vigar> will ubuntu be able to read the windows file i copied onto the misses mac when i copy them back
<head_victim> Depends, what sort of file?
<vigar> photos, music and a heap of other stuff
<head_victim> Photos and music no problems, the other stuff as long as it's not proprietry formats you should be ok. I believe OpenOffice and LibreOffice can both read .docx files, etc ok now
<vigar> sweet
<head_victim> Test it out now with the livecd if you like
<head_victim> If you copied it to the mac, follow the instructions I posted before and see if you can read them ok
<vigar> good point
<head_victim> I like to make sure of things before relying on them
<vigar> looks like i would to chase down some plug ins for most of them
<head_victim> What file extensions?
<vigar> avi, m4a, mp3
<head_victim> mp3 is pretty easy, avi depends on what codec but should work, looking up m4a now
<head_victim> !restricted
<lubotu2> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vigar> how does ipod connectivity go?
<head_victim> I think it depends on what generation but a lot do work apparently
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod has some info
<vigar> cool, everything seems pretty simple
<head_victim> There are heaps of places to get help to. I started with Ubuntu ages ago now but I learnt that help was only a quick google away. Then I found IRC and it got even easier.
<head_victim> The team mailing list is another place for assistance as well as any number of different IRC channels, wiki pages, help pages and forums
<vigar> cool, looks like ill have to look into how this filling sytem works though
<head_victim> Yeah, it's been a while since I had to work on windows so I can't really remember how it was different
<vigar> thanks for your time head_victim, but im off to bed
<head_victim> No worries mate, have a good one
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-04
<valorin> Anyone have any experience debugging SSH problems with  the error message of "Write failed: Broken pipe"?
<gorilla> valorin: Sorry for the late response but I have...
<gorilla> I have found that to be the case when I have ssh'ed from my work machine to my home machine and leave it for a while. I think it is caused by either end timing out. Nat connection at both ends bring on IPv6!
<valorin> I've got IPv4 with NAT
<valorin> its annoying cos our sys admins don't know what is happening
<gorilla> In my experience, if you keep the connection busy (keep alive), you shouldn't see that message.
<gorilla> I should probably look into it further but give that I don't control my work network, my understanding is going to be restricted at best.
<head_victim> valorin: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=97003 has a few tips
<valorin> Yeah, nah, it's ok. I've got one of the admins checking it for me at the moment. It's probably something to do with the complex DMZ setup they've got
<head_victim> gorilla: you might find it interesting to solve your issue as well
<valorin> I'll take a look, thanks head_victim 
<head_victim> valorin: I hope it helps :)
<valorin> Mmm... I don't think the issue is server related, I'd say it's the firewalls which are causing my issue. Since we've rolled out identicial systems with the same config without issue outside this enviroment
<valorin> Thanks anyway guys :)
<gorilla> head_victim: for me it's not really an issue as the problem only occurs when I leave the connection idle overnight...
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-05
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I am using TB 3.1.8, I format the message in gedit and when i paste it on the compose window and send it , the lines get dealigned
<kaushal> Any clue ?
<kaushal> I mean when i receive the email
<gorilla> kaushal: Does the same thing happen if you type it directly into Thunderbird? (I am assuming that this is what you meant by TB)
<kaushal> gorilla: yes it happens
<gorilla> hmm. I don't use Thuirnderbird but perhaps it's word wrap is turned off. I can't really offer much more advice. Sorry.
<valorin> gorilla & head_victim, I got a good couple of responses on ServerFault about the issue I was having yesterday, if you are interested: http://serverfault.com/questions/266055/ssh-connections-freezing-with-write-failed-broken-pipe
<gorilla> valorin: Nice.
<head_victim> valorin: yeah so the keepalive stuff is what the issue is
<valorin> head_victim, Yeah, because the NAT setup was timing out before the SSH connection. After modifying those settings, it appears all good :)
<head_victim> valorin: sweet, glad it's sorted
<head_victim> sagaci: well done btw, just shot the ML a message
<gorilla> head_victim: I only see it after I go home... I think the timeout on the server must be long... as it doesn't reset the connection during my lunch break.
<head_victim> gorilla: I never ssh for longer than I'm at the keyboard so I never see it :)
<sagaci> head_victim, when I first saw the email, I thought it was about you... then when I saw my name, I audibly said "Holy Shit"
<head_victim> sagaci: hah I don't do much translation, it's more a "when I have 30 mins spare sometime".
<head_victim> I actually have been trying to tidy up "Trash" recently which is really time consuming for little result. But I have managed to fix Unity and Nautilus
<sagaci> it comes up as Wastebin in 11.04 on the bottom left hand corner icon
<head_victim> Yeah I only just did it today
<head_victim> It should all be Rubbish Bin
<head_victim> But there's no way to search it all online, you have to go to each package separately and then search for "trash" or "bin"
<head_victim> So if you can try to remember to do a search on each package you translate part of for those 2 and check to make sure they're all Rubbish Bin it will make everything gela  lot better
<sagaci> head_victim, but you can do it via downloading the .po, right?
<head_victim> I assume you can search for it in the po editor
<head_victim> You can search individual packages just not the whole lot I don't think. Unless you get into some serios google fu
<sagaci> the gimp packages are pricks, every second string is color
<blahdeblah> Any grub experts out there? I've got a client getting grub error 24 "Attempt to access block outside partition" on a server that was previously running perfectly. Bug #353071 seems to be related, but it is for much older versions, and i've tried all the suggested remedies.
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 353071 in grub (Ubuntu) "grub error 24 with Jaunty beta" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353071
<head_victim> blahdeblah: no recent bios or partition changes I assume?
<blahdeblah> nope
<head_victim> All I can find on it is it's usually an error thrown by a kernel that can't read ext4 properly
<head_victim> If trying a different kernel doesn't work I'm kinda out of ideas
<blahdeblah> Doesn't even get as far as choosing a kernel
<blahdeblah> And there's no ext4
<gorilla> blahdeblah: Hit the mail lists with that one... it might get answered here but personally I haven't dived under the hood of grub configs.
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<sagaci> http://i.imgur.com/qAxHi.png
<head_victim> Pong
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah the Rubbish Bin is correct :) I went through nautilus and unity before
<sagaci> just saying how many iterations there are
<head_victim> Ah yeah there's heaps :/
<head_victim> I've even noticed it on my computer
<head_victim> I've seen 3 different names for it at once wiht random stuff I had optn
 * gorilla just put the rubbish out... Bin very Laden.
<head_victim> sagaci: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+translations is where I'd go
<head_victim> And then look at the "base pack" or "see all language packs"
<head_victim> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+language-packs and then the "base pack"
<head_victim> it's a tar.gz I beleive
<head_victim> Spelling fail tonight.
<sagaci> the base pack, yeah?
<head_victim> On that note I should head off, got a bunch of stuff to do and need to be awake at 4am
<head_victim> Yeah the base pack
<sagaci> 588MiB
<head_victim> I tried downloading something once, editing it and then when I went to upload it it failed and I couldn't make it work. I stuck to doing it online since then (I'd spent hours on translating basically all of firefox offline)
<sagaci> not bad but i'd have to see how that goes with merging and everything
<head_victim> That sounds right
<sagaci> I don't think there's any point to getting the base pack till most of the strings are translated
<sagaci> yeah righteo, cya
<sagaci> and more of an issue to upload the base pack, 588MiB upload on an aussie connection... tell him he's dreamin
<head_victim> Haha just leave it overnight
<gorilla> sagaci: Well done on your translation ranking. :-)
<head_victim> gorilla: sagaci is the translation king :D
<head_victim> Well, 4th in line to the throne anyway ;)
<sagaci> i just have spare time for the meantime
<sagaci> may as well use it
<head_victim> May as well indeed.
<sagaci> 1st is 101000
<gorilla> sagaci: you mean that you had spare time :-D
<head_victim> sagaci: well what are you waiting for! Hop to it 
<sagaci> gorilla, precisely
<sagaci> maybe by 12.04
<head_victim> But really, I'm off now. Cheerio
<gorilla> sagaci: but thanks all the same.
<sagaci> well I'll actually feel ok installing the AU language pack after a while
<sagaci> all these years i've passed up on it
<Fudge> evenin
<ikt> heya :)
<Fudge> playing with  natty here trying to get my remastersys under 700meg
<Fudge> its 817 currently
<ikt> oh nice
<ikt> what did you change in the remaster?
<ikt> Fudge ?
<Fudge> oh sorry
<Fudge> well its for vinux so took out libreoffice ubuntu docs ghome manual but a lot of other stuff was instaleld so thats why im trying to get the install down
<Fudge> its a blind friendly
<ikt> ah nice :)
<Fudge> ty
<Fudge> nie
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-06
<madlatvian> hi max
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-07
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<ikt> heya sagaci 
<ikt> who's up early?
<sagaci> 10.34 isn't early
<ikt> on a saturday?
<ikt> I guess I am a night owl
<ikt> anything before midday is early :P
<Nozy> 10 is not early 
<Nozy> 4 is 
<Nozy> 5 is 
<Nozy> 6 some what 
<Nozy> on my 5th coffee by 10
<ikt> lol
<ikt> speaking of coffee, I should get some :D
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<head_victim> Just got home from work sorry
<sagaci> so I came across the chromium-browser package that I wanted to translate but it's in a restricted setting - https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+translations
<sagaci> so I emailed the translations group and david planella got back to me and said I have to create a group or something
<sagaci> but do I have to create another group if I'm already in the -au team... I think
<head_victim> That seems a little odd
<sagaci> like it's not in the list of the ones I usually do, I must have been looking for a ppa and noticed translations
<hot_wheelz> Hi guys 
<hot_wheelz> what is the best way to do BD playback  in 11.04? 
<sagaci> but I'm simply guessing that the lead of this translation effort needs to ask if the package can be worked on by our team?
<sagaci> i could be completely and utterly wrong
<head_victim> sagaci: link?
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: BD?
<sagaci> head_victim, to what
<head_victim> Oh I'm an idiot you've already done it
<hot_wheelz> head_victim, blu-ray
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: let me know how it goes, I haven't seen anyone mention it since 2007 and was wondering myself. I'd ask in the main #ubuntu channel
<hot_wheelz> head_victim sure thing
<head_victim> sagaci: poking around a bit for you
<head_victim> Well for us really
<head_victim> It was also on my "to do list"
<sagaci> head_victim, chromium?
<head_victim> Yep
<sagaci> + added meeting agenda item
<head_victim> I subbed to a bug to try and get them to add email notification of updates of the loco
<head_victim> I keep forgetting to check 
<head_victim> Nice to see we have some decent topics and they're not all from me :D
<Octatron> Anyone know some good accounting software that deals with Aust BAS and runs native on linux?
<gorilla> Octatron: we wish there was.
<Octatron> If I had the power, I would build an Aussie Accounting package under the GPL for linux
 * head_victim plugs in Octatron's powerboard
<Octatron> head_victim: heheheh if only it were that simple :D
<head_victim> Extension lead?
<Octatron> Does this lead provide programming skills in tcl/tk? :P
<head_victim> Maybe?
<Octatron> Cool plug it in :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-08
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> anyone know if the Canon ir 2100 is supported OTB in 11.04
<hot_wheelz> i mean irC1021
<dkg779> I was wondering if someone uses a kodak camera on ubuntu and had to fix a could not lock camera-60 error ?
<ikt> anybody else going to use UDS remote to listen in to UDS?
<head_victim> ikt: if I can I will
<head_victim> Depends on timing
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-01
<ikt> anyone watch
<ikt> http://lunduke.com/?p=2953
<somethinginteres> Team Report for April 2012 has been completed. I've sent a message to the mailing list asking for alterations and additions should people see fit. 
<Lindon-Wynta> Hello fellow Aussie *Buntu'ers!
<somethinginteres> Lindon-Wynta: G'day
<Lindon-Wynta> Even tho I cheat on Ubuntu with openSUSE
<Lindon-Wynta> lol
<somethinginteres> Lindon-Wynta: Well I never! 
<Lindon-Wynta> Ahh, I tend to prefer Zypper / RPM/ Yast over dpgk / deb / apt
<Lindon-Wynta> But...
<Lindon-Wynta> I much prefer Ubuntu for most other things, especially the ecosystem of Ubuntu
<somethinginteres> Lindon-Wynta: it's good indeed 
<Lindon-Wynta> And Unity is <3 <3
<Lindon-Wynta> And really, openSUSE forums don't hold a candle the Ubuntu forums
<somethinginteres> Lindon-Wynta: I think 12.04 has seen a real maturity of the Unity desktop. I always try to work with defaults before making changes and although Unity was a big workflow change I think my sticking with it has paid off in the end 
<somethinginteres> Lindon-Wynta: My only gripe is my lack of Python programming knowledge to tweak the Video lens to my liking. It rightly defaults to local sources such as ABC iView but I'd like to add some US sites too. 
<Lindon-Wynta> Yes, I've been meaning to learn Python
<Lindon-Wynta> And LUA
<Lindon-Wynta> 12.04, I think is the biggest distro release ever
<Lindon-Wynta> Of any distro
<Lindon-Wynta> And best
<somethinginteres> Lindon-Wynta: in terms of downloads you mean? 
<Lindon-Wynta> somethinginteres, I mean in terms of.... excitement, impact - 5 years on the desktop now, so many businesses should switch to *Buntu, expectations etc
<Lindon-Wynta> First LTS with Unity too
<Lindon-Wynta> Linux Action Show said that if 12.04 is a flop, than so is Ubuntu. I wouldn't go that far, but it does show how big a release this is
<somethinginteres> Lindon-Wynta: Yeah it's a big milestone for sure. Pop over to #ubuntu-au-chat to continue the convo, this channel is meant to be for support - woops :) 
<somethinginteres> does anyone know how to disable hardware? 
<elky> I'll never understand how someone can prefer RPM
<ikt> ^
<ikt> but I'm the same with emacs as well
<ikt> and nano
<ikt> Vim >
<Lindon-Wynta> elky, I only prefer RPM on SUSE
<Lindon-Wynta> Not anywehere else
<Lindon-Wynta> Tbh, Suse is the only RPM distro I'll touch. Can't stand Fedora, etc
<Lindon-Wynta> ikt, I love nano
<ikt> :S
<Lindon-Wynta> Lol, I know....
<Lindon-Wynta> Don't let the Whirlpool mods see this convo, they'll mod it for "religious" debats ;)
<Lindon-Wynta> J/k
<ikt> lol
<ikt> Lindon-Wynta, did you see the 'why linux sucks' and 'why linux does not suck' videos?
<ikt> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1028248
<Lindon-Wynta> ikt, No I did not, I kinda don't visit OCAU (or Whilrpool) anymore.
<Lindon-Wynta> But... I did hear Lunduke was going to do those
<ikt> =(
<elky> Lindon-Wynta, It's safer that way. Really.
<ikt> what forums you on these days?
<elky> We don't all have ikt's fortitude ;)
<Termana> ikt, arrgghh no, you're like tech blogs and slashdot authors. Never linking to the original source
<ikt> I did?
<ikt> first link
<Lindon-Wynta> ikt, I haven't got a "home" forum like I used to
<Lindon-Wynta> elky, Yeah, Whingepool got the best of me.
<Lindon-Wynta> Just couldn't take it
<Termana> No. You linked to a forum with a link to Lunduke's page and the videos below. You should have just linked to Lunduke's page
<Lindon-Wynta> And OCAU was good, till I got flamed for having an older PC
<elky> Don't get me wrong, there's awesome people on both. There's more less awesome people than is safe, though.
<ikt> Termana, that's cuz I wanted you to see the discussion :P (since I made the forum post)
<Termana> heh :p
<elky> Termana, he's like a redditor ;)
<Lindon-Wynta> elky, I'm actually a really nice, passive and peaceful person. But Whingepool just brought out a monster in me.
<elky> Lindon-Wynta, that's what i mean by unsafe.
<ikt> I love monsters!
<Lindon-Wynta> Just the people who don't listen, especially certain WinFanbois.
<Lindon-Wynta> One in particular
<Termana> Lindon-Wynta, you got sucked in. Like, you were in a whirlpool or something
<Lindon-Wynta> lol
<elky> It's never one. There's always another in waiting.
<ikt> You'd love politics and policies, labor vs liberal, no one budges on either side at all ever
<Lindon-Wynta> And I just got sick of Whirlpool mods, one rule for one person, another rule for another
<Lindon-Wynta> And I've also heard some of the nasty things WP mods say to members of Whirlpool in Whims. They all publicly deny it, of course
<Lindon-Wynta> ikt, I do love politics
<Lindon-Wynta> or, did
<ikt> monster!
<Lindon-Wynta> Now days, I just prefer to remain ignorant. Especially after least year's budget
<Lindon-Wynta> I just don't want to know anymore
<ikt> Don't blame you, it's just annoying dealing with lab/lib/green fanboys
<Lindon-Wynta> Doctor told me to stay away from stress and anything that causes me anxiety. WP and politics don't help
<ikt> there's no discussion, just yelling
<Lindon-Wynta> I didn't have an issue with OCAU, except for the fact that, apparently, having an older PC on OCAU is a huge crime and I got a huge wall of flames because of it
<Lindon-Wynta> basically told em all to rack off.
<Lindon-Wynta> never went back
<ikt> huh?
<ikt> never seen that before
<Termana> Lindon-Wynta, of course that's a crime, you probably can't even turn it up to 11. Disappointing.
<Termana> :p
<ikt> there's even a section dedicated to older machines
<Lindon-Wynta> Yeah I know, I thought it was wierd. But it wasn't just one person - it was multiple people having a right old go
<ikt> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=92
<ikt> what was your username?
<Lindon-Wynta> Back, sorry. Was doing bins
<Lindon-Wynta> ikt, I probably rather not give out my older username. It's in the past.
<Lindon-Wynta> I just change my password to something I don't know and can no longer log in.
<Lindon-Wynta> Can't retrieve it either, since it uses an old email
<Lindon-Wynta> ikt, Although Whirlpool was a different story. I was actually quite the monster there :/
<Lindon-Wynta> Mainly because I tried to tell them various things, and they simply do not listen.
<Lindon-Wynta> So I told the mods I no longer wanted the account and to bin it
<Lindon-Wynta> Hi fenris 
<Guest733> hi Lindon-Wynta
<ikt> Lindon-Wynta, all good, I tried to move on but keep coming back, I think it's just addiction at this stage
<Lindon-Wynta> ikt, Yeah I still read Whirlpool
<Lindon-Wynta> It is an addition.
<Lindon-Wynta> Good resource tho
<Lindon-Wynta> Sometimes ;)
<Lindon-Wynta> But trying to tell them the flaws of Win 7's audio stack and compositor.....
<Lindon-Wynta> :/
<Lindon-Wynta> Certain user(s) just come back with the same textbook examples of why it's good and why it works, then link to some online article
<Lindon-Wynta> ikt, that video "why Linux sucks", Lunduke mentions that basically X.Org sucks. I like X.Org :/
<Lindon-Wynta> lol
<Lindon-Wynta> Not looking forward to Wayland too much tho
<sagaci> ubuntu manual session at UDS @ 2012-05-09 11:00..11:55 in Grand Ballroom H
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Thanks for reminding me about something else :P
<sagaci> at a cool 4am in the morning Aus time
<benonsoftware> I wish I could attend remotley for most sessions
<sagaci> the evening sessions should be around 7am-11am
<sagaci> yep, the 5pm sessions start at 10am EST
<benonsoftware> Yeah, problem is I'm on the bus or in class those times :P
<benonsoftware> I might see the Friday ones
<sagaci> let's see the schedule
<sagaci> a few sessions on
<Dem0nic> hi there
<sagaci> hi Dem0nic 
<Dem0nic> is this where I should be trying to get help regarding a failed upgrade to precise 12.04?
<Dem0nic> From the user list, it looks like the #ubuntu channel is a bit crowded...
<sagaci> maybe
<sagaci> what kind of failure are we dealing with
<Dem0nic> I left my laptop to upgrade while I was at work today
<Dem0nic> It downloaded everything it needed and had only installed the first dozen items when it hung
<sagaci> unbootable?
<Dem0nic> mouse responsive,but no other program than update manager opening
<Dem0nic> yeah
<Dem0nic> I'm working from a flash drive 11.10 at the moment
<sagaci> I always clean reinstall
<Dem0nic> eurgh
<Dem0nic> I thought someone was going to say that
<sagaci> saves the time troubleshooting this kind of thing
<Dem0nic> that means downloading everything again, doesn't it?
<Dem0nic> I'll use the off-peak this time.
<sagaci> iinet repo is metered, I guess
<Dem0nic> Thanks, sagici
<Dem0nic> I'm just wierded out that no-one else encountered this
<sagaci> err, apparently it's unmetered for iinet users
<sagaci> you're probably not the only one
<Dem0nic> I just couldn't find anything like it on the support forums.
<Dem0nic> But I know what to do now, thanks to you
<Dem0nic> Talk later.
<head_victim> If Dem0nic returns I'd point him to the release notes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop - they may have the issue where it appears to hang indefinitely.
<head_victim> And is linked to bug 979661
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 979661 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "oneiric to precise: debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome and falls back to Dialog" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979661
<head_victim> Any other students here have any comment about how well the uni learning software "blackboard" runs under linux?
<sagaci> finally receiving OTA update to android 4.0.4
<sagaci> on nexus s
<head_victim> Nice, I'll be stuck on 2.2 until I get a hardware upgrade.
<head_victim> Well, assuming I want to stick with a stock rom.
<sagaci> I know that ICS has been out for a while but I'm fine with waiting for a relatively stable release
<sagaci> some of the roms I've used can be pretty buggy
<head_victim> Yeah with mission critical stuff I'm not so adventurous. To me a phone is mission critical if you don't have a suitable backup handy.
<sagaci> yeah or the phone would all work bar the music/audio player
<head_victim> I'll probably play with flashing my Defy when I get another Android device. 
<head_victim> I just don't want to brick it or spend hours making it work when my next backup is an old nokia.
<sagaci> I'm happy I went with an android device over iOS
<loklaan> head_victim: what was that about blackboard? @20:58:45
<loklaan> :)
<head_victim> loklaan: just seeing if anyone has any experience with it.
<sagaci> do you prefer blackboard over sakai?
<head_victim> I'm going back to Uni soonish and that seems to be a popular method of delivering some study requirements.
<head_victim> No idea what sakai is :/
<loklaan> Never heard of sakai either :s
<loklaan> Southbank Institute of Tech uses Blackboard - I've never experienced it screwing up before. But I am only a student, I don't post anything on the subject boards.
<loklaan> What did you want to hear about it?
<head_victim> loklaan: that it works is a good start
<head_victim> My research indicates that previously it has been poor compatibility but it's near perfect now but didn't have any real experience with it so was canvassing ideas :)
<loklaan> head_victim: Wait.. We're talking about the web front-end of blackboard right?
<head_victim> loklaan: I was contemplating going to the southbank griffith campus for a while, would have been close
<head_victim> loklaan: indeed, just using it as a student.
<loklaan> head_victim: I like that campus, it is pretty :s
<loklaan> But as far as reading updates (room changes, sick teachers/lecturers, assignment extension) and getting resources go, blackboard is pretty smooth.
<loklaan> As I understand, blackboard does the hosting and maintenance themselves?
<head_victim> Cool, it's looking like I'll be across the river at QUT now though
<head_victim> loklaan: never used it so no idea :)
<loklaan> head_victim: Haha. That is cool! I will be going there in July for the start second year.
<loklaan> Their blackboard is alot nicer looking then Southbanks. :3
<head_victim> Newer version or?
<loklaan> head_victim: No, just a very clean theme. :P
<head_victim> Ah ok, sounds good :)
<loklaan> head_victim: What are you thinking of doing at QUT?
<head_victim> MBA
<head_victim> What are you studying?
<loklaan> MBA? Is that Business Admin? :s
<head_victim> Yeah, Masters Degree in Business Administration.
<loklaan> Fancy - would be my first thought.
<head_victim> Nah it's not really, but will be interesting hopefully
<loklaan> I can't imagine what is involved in that... But I don't really know what a Masters involves anyway.
<sagaci> loklaan: golf clubs and a long day
<loklaan> I am doing my Batchelors in IT - although for the first year I am opting to do a Diploma in Web Dev
<head_victim> Haha nah I'm hoping that will come as a result of doing the MBA
<head_victim> loklaan: nice work.
<loklaan> head_victim: cheers. I should probably being doing an assignment right now. >_< ciao for now.
<head_victim> loklaan: cheerio
<loklaan> Back. ;s Question:
<loklaan> Should apport have been enabled on a clean install of 12.04?
<sagaci> no
<loklaan> Odd.
<sagaci> or at least it is disabled on the first update
<loklaan> sagaci: I would like apport to stop bugging me >_< Should I remove it?
<sagaci> loklaan: have you updated?
<sagaci> it should be disabled
<loklaan> sagaci: Yeah. I've had some newer updates sneak up on me though, so I'll see what happens when I install them.
<loklaan> cheers.
<head_victim> Interesting, it appears apport is on my fresh install as well
<head_victim> I thought I'd done somethign wrong
<loklaan> To disable apport,
<loklaan> sudo gedit /etc/default/apport
<loklaan> and change the enabled from '1' to '0'.
<head_victim> I'm kind of used to it (been running precise for over 5 months now) but was kind of surprised to see it.
<head_victim> And on that note I'm heading off for the evening. Cheerio all.
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-02
<ikt> is vnc over ssh still the prefered remote desktop of choice?
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-04
<Lindon-Wynta> md_5
<md_5> mhm
<Lindon-Wynta> By the way, Pathscale Compiler (EkoPath), is now free under GPL :)
<Lindon-Wynta> As version 4
<Lindon-Wynta> You mention the other night that it started at $1,700
<jaddi27> evening all
<Lindon-Wynta> Hello jaddi27 
<jaddi27> Hi Lindon-Wynta
<jaddi27> did you sort out your offline repo?
<Lindon-Wynta> Not yet, jaddi27 
<Lindon-Wynta> Almost pulled openSUSE
<Lindon-Wynta> Doing the last of it now
<Lindon-Wynta> Done over 100 repos for SUSE
<jaddi27> that would be a fair bit then
<Lindon-Wynta> jaddi27, Then I will finish the Ubuntu Precise repo
<Lindon-Wynta> Yeah it is a lot
<jaddi27> what are you planning to do with all of it? install a lot of computers?
<Lindon-Wynta> It's for offline use. I'm moving soon and it's quite possible that there will be no DSL there, since the area is a bit bad for DSL.
<jaddi27> ah, ok
<Lindon-Wynta> That, and since I'll be using openSUSE 12.1 (despit not being LTS) and Ubuntu 12.04 for years, I'd like a local copy
<jaddi27> That makes more sense. If it was just to have an offline copy, I couldn't see the point, but I can understand it
<Lindon-Wynta> Figure I got 6TB of hard drive space, more with my new system I'm building... so.....
<jaddi27> You could set up your own server soon
<Lindon-Wynta> Yes...
<Lindon-Wynta> If I was going to just use openSUSE 12.1 and Ubuntu 12.04 for 6 months or so, I wound't bother
<Lindon-Wynta> *wouldn't
<Lindon-Wynta> But since I plan on years out of it....
<jaddi27> That is one good thing about Ubuntu - the LTS releases
<Lindon-Wynta> With openSUSE, they actually take all the repos offline after the support period ends for that release, which is 18 months. openSUSE 12.1 came out in November last year....
<Lindon-Wynta> So even with DSL, I'll need a copy of the SUSE repos if I intend on staying with that release
<Lindon-Wynta> SUSE in total so far is 113 GB
<Lindon-Wynta> With still some more to do
<jaddi27> That is a bit annoying. I would have thought it would stay around for longer, but I guess it forces people to update
<jaddi27> The Ubuntu one would be a bit smaller, wouldn't it?
<Lindon-Wynta> Yeah, the problem is that SUSE does have an LTS, but it's not free.
<Lindon-Wynta> Ubuntu repo is 99GB
<Lindon-Wynta> But, that's not including some of the PPA's I'll grab
<Lindon-Wynta> SUSE repo system is different - just about everything is in another repo
<jaddi27> It is a while since I last tried SUSE, so I don't remember what it was like. Do you find the Ubuntu or SUSE package system easier?
<Lindon-Wynta> SUSE, by far
<Lindon-Wynta> Example....
<Lindon-Wynta> Creating a "local repo", like on a hard disk, on Debian based systems isn't hard, but it's not as easy as SUSE.
<Lindon-Wynta> 2 secs
<Lindon-Wynta> Back.
<Lindon-Wynta> Sorry
<Lindon-Wynta> Ok so,....
<Lindon-Wynta> In SUSE, if I want too add a local repo, say on a hard disk, I enter.... zypper ar my/dir/with/rpms local
<Lindon-Wynta> And that it's
<Lindon-Wynta> *That's it
<jaddi27> yes, that is a bit different
<Lindon-Wynta> You can add a plain RPM directory, where you can literally dump any RPM in there, and it's still treated as a repo
<Lindon-Wynta> Or, you can add a proper repo, with the keys etc
<Lindon-Wynta> Um...
<Lindon-Wynta> Even ISO images as repos
<Lindon-Wynta> Many options
<Lindon-Wynta> Zypper is much smarter too
<jaddi27> Yes, certainly are
<dns53> ubuntu is currently 485G
<jaddi27> might have to download SUSE and see how it is now
<Lindon-Wynta> dns53, That's probably for every release?
<dns53> Lindon-Wynta yes and that is excluding the iso's
<Lindon-Wynta> Ahh yeah
<Lindon-Wynta> I'm only going to be running Precise, as far as Ubuntu goes
<Lindon-Wynta> I love it so much too
<Lindon-Wynta> <3
<jaddi27> so Gnome 3 or Unity for you?
<Lindon-Wynta> Unity
<Lindon-Wynta> I do somewhat prefer KDE over Unity tho
<Lindon-Wynta> But I do love Unity
<jaddi27> So do you use KDE on SUSE?
<Lindon-Wynta> Yup
<Lindon-Wynta> Although, there is a Unity repo for SUSE, it's apparently buggy and incomplete
<Lindon-Wynta> I must try Snapper sometime too
<jaddi27> I didn't realise there was a port of Unity for SUSE. Would be interesting to see it
<jaddi27> Snapper sounds interesting
<Lindon-Wynta> Snapper, is an openSUSE tool for BTRFS. It's fully integrated into the release
<Lindon-Wynta> You can go and undo any file / update changes, graphically
<Lindon-Wynta> via YAST
<Lindon-Wynta> And CLI, of course
<Lindon-Wynta> Since all of Yast fully works in CLI
<Lindon-Wynta> jaddi27, I forgot to mention....
<jaddi27> Lindon-Wynta, go ahead
<Lindon-Wynta> openSUSE does have "Evergreen" - a community thing that supports discontiuned versions
<Lindon-Wynta> And 'Tumbleeed" - a rolling release, which uses stable, cutting edge packages
<Lindon-Wynta> *Tumbleweed
<jaddi27> So evergreen is sort of like a community run version of LTS openSUSE?
<Lindon-Wynta> yes
<Lindon-Wynta> Pretty much
<Lindon-Wynta> Not as good as LTS tho
<jaddi27> Well that is a good thing to have, especially in your circumstances with needing a repo
<Lindon-Wynta> Tumbleweed isn't as bleeding edge as say Arch, but it's more tested.
<jaddi27> Probably better with a bit more testing anyway
<Lindon-Wynta> Problem with Evergreen, is that they still don't provide all the repos once they are gone
<jaddi27> At least it would be better than nothing at all
<Lindon-Wynta> True
<Lindon-Wynta> I'm actually really interested in Ubuntu + the "talks" they are having with EA / Valve, with regards to games
<Lindon-Wynta> Would be very interesting to see if they can fix the 3D game performance when running Compiz / Unity
<Lindon-Wynta> Even the whole desktop suffers when running some games + Compiz together :/
<jaddi27> It would be really good if they bring more games to Ubuntu - it will make it a competitive platform for gaming
<jaddi27> and would help a lot with convincing some of my friends that Ubuntu is worth using
<Lindon-Wynta> Yes
<Lindon-Wynta> But
<Lindon-Wynta> They really need to fix Compiz performance on 3D games :/
<Lindon-Wynta> Otherwise people will run away in droves
<Lindon-Wynta> One of the reasons I prefer KDE - the compositor on KDE at least allows me to use my desktop and play games at the same time without much, if any, performance hit. On Unity / Compiz, the entire desktop is sluggish when playing, Minecraft for example, and the game gets low FPS.
<Lindon-Wynta> Back in the days of Gnome 2, I use to have the applet that allows switching on the fly from Metacity to Compiz, or vice-versa, depending on if I was gaming or not.
<Lindon-Wynta> It's that bad, I actually usually just quit my game, even if just looking something up in Firefox for 2 mins
<Lindon-Wynta> Instead of just switching
<jaddi27> Yes, that is an issue I have seen, more so with Intel graphics
<Lindon-Wynta> I have an Nvidia GTS 250 (basically a 9800GTX +) 512MB
<Lindon-Wynta> Shouldn't be an issue
<jaddi27> There should be something that can be done - and anyone can work on it luckily, so maybe even EA would help out
<Lindon-Wynta> Yup
<Lindon-Wynta> My hopes are that they do fix it, before the.... "OMG!!! GAMES ON LINUX!!!!111" rush
<Lindon-Wynta> Then they go back to Windows and laugh at us more :/
<jaddi27> Yes, hopefully, though maybe the games on linux rush will force them to act on it quicker
<Lindon-Wynta> In my opinion tho, Linux has better quality games anyway
<Lindon-Wynta> Minecraft etc
<Lindon-Wynta> But I know, the masses want Call Of Duty etc
<Lindon-Wynta> Tho I would like TF2, Fortunately, that's coming to Linux :)
<Lindon-Wynta> I dunno, it's not so much an issue for me, any game I play on Linux I either run native get working thru WINE - even the ones that "don't work on Wine at all"
<Lindon-Wynta> *or get working
<jaddi27> I am not into games at all, so don't mind too much. But knowing what my friends are playing, bringing games to linux will only be a good thing
<Lindon-Wynta> Yah
<Lindon-Wynta> Still love my games
<Lindon-Wynta> Have over 3,000 DOS games
<Lindon-Wynta> And... lots more others
<Lindon-Wynta> DosBox works great when compiled under Pathscale compiler
<Lindon-Wynta> huge performance gain
<jaddi27> the dos ones should be fine on linux
<Lindon-Wynta> that's one reason why I'm looking at AMD Bulldozer / Piledriver for my next system - even tho some benchmarks aren't as good as Core i5 / i7, it does have loads of nice instructions which I love.
<Lindon-Wynta> And other reasons...
<Lindon-Wynta> Many people don't think about their CPU instructions, but it's actually quite important
<Lindon-Wynta> Especially in the days of virtualization ect
<Lindon-Wynta> *etc
<jaddi27> Yes, it is. Luckily both families are very similar nowadays
<Lindon-Wynta> My systems are built to last 4 - 5 years
<Lindon-Wynta> Which is one reason why I consider instructions important
<jaddi27> Well I will be off for the night. Might see you in here another time Lindon-Wynta
<Lindon-Wynta> Cya jaddi27 
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-05
<jaddi27> Hi benonsoftware
<paperockscissor> hi. i have just installed ubuntu 11. and i am having trouble viewing youtube video? can some one help with this flash thingy?
<paperockscissor> please : )
<head_victim> paperockscissor: Firstly, if you've only just installed I would have suggested version 12.04 that was recently released. If that's not an option then I'd take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: pong :) Getting excited about UDS I imagine 
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> head_victim: seven days shouldn't be too hard to keep it under control
<sagaci> my phone will probably only last me 6 hours on the way over
<head_victim> sagaci: check with the airline, might be able to charge on the way
<jaddi27> head_victim, Just want to check with you as to whether or not I should add my name to the list for the Ubuntu members meeting on Tuesday
<jaddi27> I was hoping to get another testimonial from benonsoftware, but he has been a bit busy
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: I'm totally sorry, I'll do it right after some dinner
 * benonsoftware blams school and traveling
<benonsoftware> Sorry
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, I completely understand. I haven't been online much either due to Uni
<benonsoftware> The joys of high school :P
<sagaci> good luck with the release party
<sagaci> head_victim: *
<head_victim> jaddi27: I'll need to check, they're redoing how membership boards are staffed and I'm not sure if we're going ahead next week.
<jaddi27> head_victim, Right. When you find out, would you be able to let me know? And would it be worth be adding my name just so it is there for when the meeting is run next?
<head_victim> jaddi27: I'd add it 
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, Yep, luckily I have finished that now (though I still have my brother and sister to help). Though Uni is probably just as much work
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm hoping we'll get a turnout of 10 or so
<jaddi27> head_victim, Ok, I will do that now
<benonsoftware> :)
<jaddi27> sagaci, When do you head off?
<head_victim> jaddi27: high school? Hard work? You're kidding right?
<head_victim> :D
<jaddi27> head_victim, Year 12 was, especially when you are also doing a uni subject in addition to the rest
<jaddi27> I will be interested to see what EA announces in its 15 minute slot at UDS
<sagaci> jaddi27: tomorrow morning
<sagaci> leave sydney at around 3
<jaddi27> not too long to go then
<head_victim> There are a bunch of other locos saying they'd received their CDs in the last couple of days, fingers crossed ours will turn up next week sometime.
<head_victim> We need to come up with some ways to distribute them in ways that get them used.
<jaddi27> head_victim, Hopefully I can organise something at UQ through the Computing Society in the next month or so
<head_victim> jaddi27: sounds good, I'm going to be making a phone call this week to see if I start uni next semester or if I have to wait until the start of next year
<jaddi27> that was at QUT wasn't it? Not sure what they have there that could do something with Ubuntu - should be easy to find out hopefully
<head_victim> Yeah I've recently changed thinking to QUT but they have some extra entry requirements that other Uni's don't for the course. So it's touch and go if I'll get it organised in time for the start of semester.
<head_victim> But yeah, they should have something I can weasel into to get some Ubuntu airtime :D
<jaddi27> Yes, I am sure you will find a way :)
<head_victim> jaddi27: so do you go to the st lucia campus?
<head_victim> I was wondering how well HUMBUG are "integrated" into the uni ecosystem there.
<jaddi27> Yes, I am at St Lucia, doing Software Engineering
<jaddi27> I have heard them mentioned a few times, but not all that much
<head_victim> Ah k, wasn't sure what campus you were at.
<head_victim> Hm fair enough, just seeing how active they are from another angle.
<jaddi27> I haven't really gone seeking info on them either, so maybe they are mentioned more in other groups I am not in
<head_victim> Fair enough. Enjoying the course?
<jaddi27> Yes, it is good so far. Just a lot of work at the moment due to getting closer to the end of semester
<jaddi27> I am doing a course on Unix at the moment, so has been a good way to introduce more people to Ubuntu
<head_victim> Well, if you see an opportunity and want some resources to make something happen sing out and we'll see what we can do.
<head_victim> We have banners, posters, CDs, tablecloths, etc. 
<jaddi27> Ok. I will let you know when I have more information
<head_victim> I can't wait to start studying again. My brain has been in neutral for far too long.
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-06
<blahdeblah> Sorry i'm not gonna make it to the release party, head_victim. Work/life in general is pretty crazy at the moment.
<blahdeblah> If anyone's online, feel free to bring the release party into IRC! :-)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: no worries mate, just remembered you were contemplating it
<head_victim> We had I think 8 people show up at one time or another.
<head_victim> And as much as I always hassle people to take photos at other events stupid me didn't take any today :/
<head_victim> Anyone have any ideas how to make a laptop book from an sd card?
<md_5> head_victim what laptop
<head_victim> dell e5420
<head_victim> It has built in sd card slot. I have enabled usb boot in the bios but doesn't recognise it as a boot device at boot time 
<head_victim> Wondering if I'm flogging a dead horse and go to USB install or keep at this sd card install
<somethinginteres> head_victim: It depends entirely on your computer's BIOS. Some computers can boot from SD but some can.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: might be out of luck 
<head_victim> boots ok off usb
<head_victim> Was just hoping to sit an SD in it and make it a dual boot without things sticking out. Might be out of luck
<head_victim> Ah well, was a good idea, just not so good in practice
<head_victim> USB it is.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: and so it was decreed 
<sagaci> Just got into the conference centre
<sagaci> I dont recommend the megalong and megaboring trip over
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm sure the resulting conf will be worth it
<sagaci> Im going to crash soon... its 2pm over here
<head_victim> Just after 7am tomorrow here ;)
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-02
<boozez> how can i fix this issue, im having when rehashing unreal? Error binding stream socket to IP 0.0.0.0 port 6667 - irc.gooberish.net[*.6667]:Address already in use Failed to bind to *:6667
<boozez> ?
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-03
<jared> Anyone have any idea why rsync would write folders but not the files contained?
<bradm> no errors when syncing?
<jared> Nope
<jared> I should mention it's via an mtp device using go-mtp
<jared> But to me it's really odd the folders appear but not the files
<jared> It goes through them all like they're copying (and takes as long as it should) but just doesn't copy files.
<blahdeblah> jared: What sort of filesystem are they going onto?
<jared> sd card mounted via mtab
<jared> DeviceFs(Galaxy\040S4) /media/MyAndroid fuse.DeviceFs(Galaxy\040S4) rw,nosuid,nodev,user=jared 0 0
<blahdeblah> Are you using any time or permissions flags?
<jared> Nope, tried with them on and off, no difference
<blahdeblah> I've found syncing to Windows filesystems (VFAT or NTFS) is a bit flaky sometimes.
<blahdeblah> can you show exact command?
<jared> rsync -r -v --progress -h --no-perms /media/dumped/bigfatty/Media/Folder - MP3/ /media/MyAndroid/Card/Folder
<jared> (the joys of new devices.....)
<jared> I could just take it out and plug it straight to the pc but that won't help me keep it up to date over time
<jared> I guess I'll let it run again and then trawl line by line for errors.
<blahdeblah> jared: I would get rid of -h to start with
<jared> Yeah, actually, looking at some lines I see some IO errors with renaming from the random extention back to the proper file names
<blahdeblah> Yep - that's exactly what i've seen
<jared> Doesn't explain the other stuff though
<blahdeblah> Can't remember the workaround
<jared> The rest of the files should still work
<blahdeblah> I've also found sometimes the spaces in file names cause grief.
<blahdeblah> Try replacing ' - ' with '*'
<jared> blahdeblah: that's going to be painful, there are thousands in there. Leftover file system from pre-Ubuntu days ;)
<blahdeblah> no, just in the rsync command
<blahdeblah> not on the file system
<jared> Hang on, I'll just play with the top level one that I'm using.
<jared> rsync -r -v --progress -h --no-perms /media/dumped/bigfatty/Media/Folder /media/MyAndroid/Card/Folder
<jared> That shows the same issues
<Noskcaj> given that half the users online are bots, does this LoCo really exist anymore?
<jared> Noskcaj: to a degree, it's more the main "organisers" are busy working/studying. Happy for others to step up
<jared> blahdeblah & bradm: setting a different temp directory has helped
<Noskcaj> jared, oh, i didn't know. i hadn't seen it active at all till a few weeks ago
<jared> Noskcaj: no dramas, if you're keen for anything in particular I'm willing to help faciliitate but I'm working full time and studying 2 subjects at a time at uni
<Noskcaj> no, more lurking. i'm mostly active on #xubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-quality
<jared> Noskcaj: I noticed, I saw the application to the membership board, well done :)
<Noskcaj> thanks
<jared> You shoud cloak up ;)
<jared> blahdeblah & bradm: apparently it's indicative of a permission issue so sounds like it is related to my mtpfs foo
<jared> And that's the end of random highlighting
<jared> Noskcaj: where abouts do you hail from if you don't mind me asking? 
<Noskcaj> jared, armidale. and i'll get the cloak sorted out this weekend
<jared> Noskcaj: ah, out in jpickett territory I think from memory. Well if you're a social media nut or just like writing stuff we can always use more traffic from reliable sources.
<Noskcaj> i'll try and help
<jared> Noskcaj: no worries let me know if you could use access to anythign
<jared> Alrighty, I have to go off and tick another thing off my list of thigns to do this week, thanks for the assistance with rysnc and good to catch up Noskcaj 
<Noskcaj> good bye
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-04
<Chat9610> Hi
<jea> Hello
<skraito> hi all
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-30
<Four23619> Does anyone know where the Ubuntu Software Centre keeps the "metadata" (ratings, billboards etc)? I know it's a repo somewhere, was told once, but can't remember.
#ubuntu-au 2014-05-01
<nrdb01> is there another package instead of webmin?
<hybr1d8> for what?
